# A thread to cry about the ever increasing gas prices



## T0oCoolFool (Mar 9, 2022)

Don't mind me, I decided to make this thread because I don't want to shit up the Global Supply Chain Crisis Thread with daily updates of me lamenting about the ever increasing gas prices.

Instead, if I feel the urge to have a mental breakdown share how much my local gas station currently costs, I'll post about it here. 

Feel free to join in if you want.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Mar 9, 2022)

So what does it cost?


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Mar 9, 2022)

Today I had to fill my tank up. The two gas stations in my area were $4.09 and $4.21. I had to use the $4.21 gas station because the $4.09 station had way too many people there and I didn't have time to wait in line.


Spoiler: I'm fine. This is fine.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Mar 9, 2022)

$1.14 per liter of regular gas. Prices have been frozen though. I get around in shitty buses.


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Mar 9, 2022)

Massa's Little Buckie said:


> $1.14 per liter of regular gas. Prices have been frozen though. I get around in shitty buses.


I wish public transportation existed out here


----------



## Account (Mar 9, 2022)

Lmao nigga how are gas prices real, like nigga just ride a bike lol, just walk nigga


----------



## дядя Боря (Mar 9, 2022)

stop being poor


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Mar 9, 2022)

We already got a thread made by a real sperg: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/gas-prices-are-making-me-doom-hard.114218/#post-11370926


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Mar 9, 2022)

The Mass Shooter Ron Soye said:


> We already got a thread made by a real sperg: https://kiwifarms.net/threads/gas-prices-are-making-me-doom-hard.114218/#post-11370926


Thanks, didn't see this.  Interesting that it was made the same day too, like we're all collectively losing our shit at the same time.


----------



## Wormy (Mar 9, 2022)

Account said:


> Lmao nigga how are gas prices real, like nigga just ride a bike lol, just walk nigga


Tell me you live in a big city and not the rurals without telling me you live in a big city and not the rurals....



дядя Боря said:


> stop being poor


Well shiiiiiiiiiiietttt, why didn't I think of that?!


----------



## Account (Mar 9, 2022)

MT Foxtrot said:


> Tell me you live in a big city and not the rurals without telling me you live in a big city and not the rurals....


Is there something about being a redneck that disqualifies you using your legs?
Bring a tent bro


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Mar 9, 2022)

NY made news when our Tri-State gas stations hit $5.29 a gallon. Whereas LA’s gas stations in their state hit almost $8 a gallon.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (Mar 9, 2022)

Fuck Ukraine I hope Russia conquers it all. Why is our government making us suffer for a shitty country that can't give us anything?


----------



## NekoRightsActivist (Mar 9, 2022)

lol just convert to islam and find a rich UAE prince who is into femboys. Inshallah


----------



## Yellow Yam Scam (Mar 9, 2022)

I'm just passing it on to clients who are too rich to notice the difference


----------



## The Southwest Strangla (Mar 9, 2022)

I want it to reach 69 lol that’s the sex number. Don’t tell my mom that I said the s word plz


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Mar 9, 2022)

NekoRightsActivist said:


> lol just convert to islam and find a rich UAE prince who is into femboys. Inshallah


My friends were legit talking about quitting and becoming gold diggers. tbh I don't blame them, especially if things continue to worsen. Fuck working 40+ hours a week just to have half your check go towards gas.


----------



## Red Hood (Mar 10, 2022)

I'm trying to save gas by riding my Honda Rebel when weather allows. 

I look really fucking silly on this tiny motorbike I bought when I was 16 though.


----------



## Some Badger (Mar 10, 2022)

It's hovering around $4.19-$4.49 where I am. For now I'm trying to keep driving to a minimum except for when I need to go out of state for a job, which I'm probably just... not gonna do anymore. I'm considering asking my employer(s) if I can add gas as a line item but I'm half-certain doing so is gonna backfire. Maybe I should just move back home and go back to doing wagie work. At least I won't be paying rent anymore.


----------



## Kiwi On The Go (Mar 10, 2022)

$4.40/gal at my local station last time I was there. Sucks that this is happening right as the weather is getting warmer, being cooped up all winter made me crave going out on weekends to state forests and such.


----------



## Flea Man Marbles (Mar 10, 2022)

I literally can't afford to leave the house. I'm staying in until 1. the earth explodes or 2. whatever alternative future presents itself and we're back to (ab)normal.


----------



## nekrataal (Mar 10, 2022)

Gas is $3.98 where I live so I’m at the point where I just don’t go anywhere except to work and Walmart.


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Mar 10, 2022)

I'm considering water fasting on the weekends to save money on food. I know some people do this for health reasons. I'm worried I'll feel like shit though. I've been reading up on it and apparently this can be bad for women to do it too often. But it would definitely save me money.


----------



## nekrataal (Mar 10, 2022)

T0oCoolFool said:


> I'm considering water fasting on the weekends to save money on food. I know some people do this for health reasons. I'm worried I'll feel like shit though. I've been reading up on it and apparently this can be bad for women to do it too often. But it would definitely save me money.


I’ve contemplated trying this. 2 days a week shouldn’t be too bad if you eat decently the other 5.


----------



## iloveallah (Mar 10, 2022)

Any idea why the price of diesel is spiking more than gasoline? All the ride a bicycle/buy an EV trolls aren't going to be so smug after the price of delivered consumables goes through the roof even more.


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Mar 10, 2022)

nekrataal said:


> I’ve contemplated trying this. 2 days a week shouldn’t be too bad if you eat decently the other 5.


I hope so. I have water fasted before holidays, but doing it every week, idk. I'll make sure to buy some electrolytes.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Mar 10, 2022)

Speaking of gas stations, to lighten things up


----------



## Pissmaster (Mar 11, 2022)

Joe Biden


----------



## Blackhole (Mar 11, 2022)

remember when gas was like 87 cents?
...i remember...


----------



## Reporterward (Mar 11, 2022)

Looks like "Economists" are wanting Uncle Sugar to pony up $300 a month for gas vouchers.



			https://www.marketwatch.com/story/gasoline-vouchers-worth-300-a-month-some-economists-back-new-government-aid-as-prices-at-pump-soar-11646855782?siteid=yhoof2
		


Me Right Now.





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Mar 11, 2022)

Had to fill up the tank again. $4.19 a gallon. 

The worst part? About 10 minutes later, drove past a gas station that had gas for $3.97.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Mar 11, 2022)

I...remember.


----------



## Realistic Elephant (Mar 11, 2022)

iloveallah said:


> Any idea why the price of diesel is spiking more than gasoline? All the ride a bicycle/buy an EV trolls aren't going to be so smug after the price of delivered consumables goes through the roof even more.


Probably timing.  Right around now is when the refineries switch over to summer blends for gasoline and diesel, and IIRC summer diesel is not only a different grade but also a lower sulfur content so it's more expensive to begin with.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Mar 12, 2022)

T0oCoolFool said:


> I'm considering water fasting on the weekends to save money on food. I know some people do this for health reasons. I'm worried I'll feel like shit though. I've been reading up on it and apparently this can be bad for women to do it too often. But it would definitely save me money.






Just drink more electrolytes
Its what people crave


----------



## Flavius Claudius Julianus (Mar 12, 2022)

Anyone else just never pay attention to prices? I go to a station, fill up to a certain amount, then leave. 

I had a few people ask me how much petrol is per litre recently, and I honestly had no idea. I'm not frivolous with cash, but it seems to me one of those 'I need it, so it doesn't matter' things.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Mar 13, 2022)

Lucky Jim said:


> Speaking of gas stations, to lighten things up
> 
> View attachment 3062021


Bluestate bros don't get plastic straws. Gotta move to a red state so you don't drink your soda like a fucking cave man or prostrate yourself and manually ask for straw privilege every time. 

https://turnto10.com/news/local/plastic-straw-restrictions-take-effect-in-rhode-island-restaurants 



			https://www.thenycalliance.org/news-item/New-Plastic-Straw-Restrictions/
		




			https://www.cleanwateraction.org/2021/11/09/njs-new-straw-policy-effect
		


https://www.kcra.com/article/5-things-you-need-to-know-about-californias-new-straw-law/23349962 



			https://ecology.wa.gov/About-us/Who-we-are/News/2021/Dec-6-New-law-will-reduce-the-use-of-single-use-ut


----------



## Porker LeVance (Mar 13, 2022)

HOW'S ALL THAT HOPE AND CHANGE WORKIN' OUT FOR YA?!


----------



## marvlouslie (Mar 13, 2022)

It's damn near $4 a lot in the south. If you go into high urban areas, It's almost $5.


----------



## TurdFondler (Mar 13, 2022)

iloveallah said:


> Any idea why the price of diesel is spiking more than gasoline? All the ride a bicycle/buy an EV trolls aren't going to be so smug after the price of delivered consumables goes through the roof even more.


There are enough bicycles stored in sheds to sustain north america for years, assuming increased bicycle ridership doesn't immediately turn into increased bicycle thefts for scrap metal.

Hi, it's your uber driver. Am outside.


----------



## Wormy (Mar 13, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Joe Biden


Mad that he doesn't have a magic wand he can wave and force oil speculators, you know the people who actually affect the price, to just *POOF* into the shadow realm?



Account said:


> Is there something about being a redneck that disqualifies you using your legs?
> Bring a tent bro


Go ahead. See how viable it is to walk 16 miles to work in the mountains (where you can't go as the crow flies), especially in adverse weather, and still make it in on time. Do you even have a job?

Also, dumb shit, my job INVOLVES driving around once I get there. I can't load the supplies I have to ship from location to location on a Schwinn you fucking dunce.


----------



## SandyCat (Mar 13, 2022)

Blackhole said:


> remember when gas was like 87 cents?
> ...i remember...


I remember when cars didn't even need gas






marvlouslie said:


> It's damn near $4 a lot in the south. If you go into high urban areas, It's almost $5.


It's about $7.40 where I live
[insert political sperging]


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Mar 15, 2022)

I keep hearing that the prices won't get any higher, but they won't be lowering either. So we're stuck at $4 a gallon? 

On top of rising food prices, which show no signs of stopping?


----------



## Neurotypical Mantis (Mar 15, 2022)

are gas prices raising more than usual recently? (russia) or is it just the usual, everyday gas price inflation? i don't drive


----------



## Kermit Jizz (Mar 15, 2022)

Neurotypical Mantis said:


> are gas prices raising more than usual recently? (russia) or is it just the usual, everyday gas price inflation? i don't drive


It literally shot up a dollar within a week. It's 100% Russia.


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Mar 27, 2022)

Gas prices have stayed at $3.80 to $3.99 here. Looks like they won't go to $4, but this is still bullshit and still hurting my wallet. I haven't read anything that suggests the price will go down.

This is my 2nd weekend water fasting in order to save money on my food budget. Energy wise I feel fine, but I don't like doing this just because I want to save a few bucks. It's bullshit.


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Mar 27, 2022)

It dropped 30 cents then shot up 50 cents this week.  Shit sucks.  It'd be way worse if I *had* to drive, but it still sucks because I like to drive.


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Apr 16, 2022)

I keep hearing that Biden is going to lower gas prices, yet they appear to be stuck at $3.60-$3.80 here. I've heard it might go down another $0.10 or so. Is this supposed to make me feel better? The prices are still too damn high.

 I think I have finally accepted that gas prices are never going to get below $3 ever again. 

I have been water fasting on weekends for a while now. I think I might have to stop though, or at least take a break. I've been feeling really weak and cold all the time (despite it being hot af over here). Also, lately whenever I stand up, my vision goes black for a few seconds.

 idk, this sucks. Why should I even have to do all of this shit just to save a few bucks? I hate Trump but ngl, wish he was still in office.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 7, 2022)

T0oCoolFool said:


> I keep hearing that Biden is going to lower gas prices, yet they appear to be stuck at $3.60-$3.80 here. I've heard it might go down another $0.10 or so. Is this supposed to make me feel better? The prices are still too damn high.


Around $4 'round these parts right now.  I guess he didn't, lol.


----------



## T0oCoolFool (May 7, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Around $4 'round these parts right now.  I guess he didn't, lol.


$4.05 here today.

 Fuckkk


----------



## Clockwork_PurBle (May 7, 2022)

At least no mean tweets guys.


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (May 7, 2022)

Not having a license anymore is looking like a great decision.


----------



## JosephStalin (May 7, 2022)

$5.55 on base yesterday for regular.  Had gone down to "only" $5.09 on base two weeks ago.  Luckily we don't drive that much, half a tank lasts about two weeks.


----------



## Obi Wan Kenobi (May 7, 2022)

I wouldnt really care about gas prices if I didnt use public transport (too broke to own a car lmao), I have a student card & they usually hike up the prices for regulars and keep the prices low for students and 65+ year olds here, but its up to like 3,74 per fare for students now. Regular is 7,67 liras, but given that I used to give less than a lira I am annoyed by it. (I used to deposit 50 liras & that'd be enough for the whole month or even more sometimes, now it doesnt even last a week.)

Also oh yeah, should mention gas prices are way fucking worse here. Its currently 22-23 liras per litre (5.55$ per gallon) which might not sound like a lot until I also add the fact that our minimum wage is equivalent to 284$USD (4250 liras), its impossible to get around if you are renting a house & paying bills w/o going into debt. Dont end up like we did, having Mr. Bean controlling your economy. (metaphorically of course, I'd love to have Mr. Bean controlling our federal bank & treasury)


----------



## please (May 7, 2022)

I live in Hawaii 

Kill me.


----------



## Astro Loafo (May 7, 2022)

Was enjoying $1.36 per gallon before biden. Only $15 for a fill up and since it was a hybrid I only filled up once a week.

Now we up $3.79 I swear yesterday it was $3.59. It's slowly creeping. How I have to pay $35 and I swear the gas they are selling now is bad. I need to fill up twice a week now. 

Groceries are going up. Already cutting out meals to save money. And the worst part is I know it's going to get worse. Fk man. I swear if they steal the next fken election.


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (May 7, 2022)

It's 4.49 in my town, but 4.19 just 7 miles down the road. 

Thank god I've been sick the past two weeks so I have hardly driven at all.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (May 8, 2022)

Astro Loafo said:


> Now we up $3.79 I swear yesterday it was $3.59. It's slowly creeping. How I have to pay $35 and I swear the gas they are selling now is bad. I need to fill up twice a week now.


I needed gas today and I figured it was better to get it now and not wait until tomorrow when it might increase. I paid US $4.099/gallon ($1.083 per liter). Thankfully, I have a new vehicle that has a bigger tank and better mileage so I won't have to fill up quite so often as I did before. Still, it's a pain in the butt to pay over $40 per fill-up now.



Astro Loafo said:


> Groceries are going up. Already cutting out meals to save money. And the worst part is I know it's going to get worse. Fk man. I swear if they steal the next fken election.


The 12 month average for groceries seems to have gone up 5% here since the start of 2022 with no signs of stopping. As much as the Dems are banking on enough people being mad at the SCOTUS leak to vote for them in midterms, I wonder how much of that will be tempered by people having to pay more for everything since Biden took office. People like having money in their wallets regardless of who is in office and they tend to vote with their wallets when the money gets scarce for whatever reason.


----------



## Persian Carpet Salesman (May 8, 2022)

In the time between me filling my car up petrol went up by 30p a litre, i nearly had an aneurism.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (May 8, 2022)

Maybe I'm lucky but somehow in someway the price of a gallon of gas has been consistently $3.99 for about the past five months for where I live.
I miss when it was bellow $1.99. Those were good times.


----------



## Pissmaster (May 9, 2022)

please said:


> I live in Hawaii
> 
> Kill me.


Bouncing around Gasbuddy and the most expensive station there I could find is:


			https://www.gasbuddy.com/station/113319
		



Holy moly lmao


----------



## Catman from cat town (May 9, 2022)

I remember how nice the price of gas was about 1.80$ when the pandemic started. I took the for granted because it’s like 4.10$ now.


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 9, 2022)

I eat lots of beans. I just fart into my car and I'm good to go.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (May 9, 2022)

Kiwi Lime Pie said:


> I needed gas today and I figured it was better to get it now and not wait until tomorrow when it might increase. I paid US $4.099/gallon ($1.083 per liter).


It's a good thing I didn't wait to fill up; gas at the same station went up 7 cents to a price of $4.169/gallon today ($1.101/liter).

Sad part is it's one of the cheapest gas stations in the area and one of the few that doesn't charge an extra 10 cents per gallon to those paying by credit card.


----------



## Papa Pizzaria (May 9, 2022)

Smurfskii said:


> I wouldnt really care about gas prices if I didnt use public transport (too broke to own a car lmao), I have a student card & they usually hike up the prices for regulars and keep the prices low for students and 65+ year olds here, but its up to like 3,74 per fare for students now. Regular is 7,67 liras, but given that I used to give less than a lira I am annoyed by it. (I used to deposit 50 liras & that'd be enough for the whole month or even more sometimes, now it doesnt even last a week.)
> 
> Also oh yeah, should mention gas prices are way fucking worse here. Its currently 22-23 liras per litre (5.55$ per gallon) which might not sound like a lot until I also add the fact that our minimum wage is equivalent to 284$USD (4250 liras), its impossible to get around if you are renting a house & paying bills w/o going into debt. Dont end up like we did, having Mr. Bean controlling your economy. (metaphorically of course, I'd love to have Mr. Bean controlling our federal bank & treasury)




The watermelon seller strikes again.


----------



## Papa Pizzaria (May 9, 2022)

T0oCoolFool said:


> I hate Trump but ngl, wish he was still in office.


Good example of how quickly people let go of meaningless ideology when something that actually affects them happens.


----------



## BootlegPopeye (May 10, 2022)

Most of the stations near me are about 4.40, the highest I have seen since the 07-08 recession. 

I don't know about you other KFers, but since 2021-2 I have had the biggest standard of living drop in my lifetime, and I was around for the early 80s recession and every one since. Unlike those though, this one seems to have hit every aspect of my life - rent, food, utilities, you name it - all at once.


----------



## young chestnut (May 10, 2022)

I bought a decade old minivan a week before the gas price increases and it was not cheap. And a month before that, I moved out to the exurbs, adding about 15 miles each way to my commute. Hah. I'm fine. This is fine. I'm great at decisions..


----------



## T0oCoolFool (May 10, 2022)

Papa Pizzaria said:


> Good example of how quickly people let go of meaningless ideology when something that actually affects them happens.


I didn't vote for the old pedo currently in office either. But yeah, I get what you mean. I think that's part of why there's a lot more backlash lately against identity politics, that stuff doesn't matter much when you're struggling to get by.


BootlegPopeye said:


> Most of the stations near me are about 4.40, the highest I have seen since the 07-08 recession.
> 
> I don't know about you other KFers, but since 2021-2 I have had the biggest standard of living drop in my lifetime, and I was around for the early 80s recession and every one since. Unlike those though, this one seems to have hit every aspect of my life - rent, food, utilities, you name it - all at once.


Same here fren. I'm staying home more than ever and wasting my time online since it's free. This feels worse than the 08 recession for me and I was getting paid way less at that time too.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (May 10, 2022)

Hi niggers, highest gas prices in North America chiming in. We hit 222.9/L here which is about $6.45/Gal at current exchanges. Diesel is 245.9/L even though we refine gas and produce diesel locally.

Eta: Make that 229.9/L or $6.66 USD/Gal. Kek. It just keeps going.


----------



## Grub (May 10, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> Hi niggers, highest gas prices in North America chiming in. We hit 222.9/L here which is about $6.45/Gal at current exchanges. Diesel is 245.9/L even though we refine gas and produce diesel locally.


Damn. I thought the $2.10/L and $2.19/L for diesel it is here was high.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (May 10, 2022)

Grub said:


> Damn. I thought the $2.10/L and $2.19/L for diesel it is here was high.


The kikes in charge were saying $2.30/L won't be here til summer. They won't cut their ultra high gas kike taxes even though other provinces cut theirs long before this point. Can't wait to see just how high it gets in 2 months. Usually we have a 15c increase in June.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (May 10, 2022)

Rome's rightful successor said:


> Maybe I'm lucky but somehow in someway the price of a gallon of gas has been consistently $3.99 for about the past five months for where I live.
> I miss when it was bellow $1.99. Those were good times.


Spoke to soon now it's $4.09.


----------



## GHTD (May 10, 2022)

$4.39 at my station.

If it keeps going, get ready for $5.


----------



## T0oCoolFool (May 13, 2022)

Gas was $4.19 today. I heard on the news  it is expected to go up to $4.50 in the coming weeks. This, on top of food getting more expensive, on top of bills I have to pay. I've already cut back on everything I can think of and then some.

This whole thing sucks


----------



## T0oCoolFool (May 17, 2022)

I paid $4.30 per gallon today. This is fine.  

Starting to really see the anger about these gas prices. Not only are more people bitching about it in person, I also saw a lot of Biden stickers and someone wrote "fuck Biden!" on the trashcan near the gas pump.


----------



## Constellationzero (May 17, 2022)

Ooooooh fUcK bIdEn!

Why  Don'tSomebodyDoFuckingSOMETHING--ANYTHING??

If Trump were in office right now, we wouldn't be HAVING this conversation. Someone would've ALREADY, LONG dragged Trump out kicking and screaming. That, or they'd have shot him--or tried like the asshole who shot Regan.
Seems like nobody's mad enough--or they all like this. Jesus fucking Christ... NO, I will not lol, calm down. How MANY people have to be homeless, starve, or fucking DIE? A fucking BABY already DID die last week over the formula shortage.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (May 17, 2022)

Just paid $5.49 for diesel. Saw that the normal expensive gas stations have now posted over $6 a gallon. Seems to be no brakes on this rape train. 93 is over $5 a gallon. 

Was in Canada a few weeks ago and wanted to kill myself converting the gas prices there even with the USD discount and they have the same problem we do - sprawled out population over a huge country.


----------



## Chuck Gruden (May 18, 2022)

Down here in Florida gas is about $4.30-4.50.


Constellationzero said:


> Ooooooh fUcK bIdEn!
> 
> Why  Don'tSomebodyDoFuckingSOMETHING--ANYTHING??
> 
> ...


Say what you want about Trump but at least he kept gas prices stable during his tenure.


----------



## tiefling (May 18, 2022)

Arizona tea’s still 99 cents. It’s gonna be ok.


----------



## Astro Loafo (May 18, 2022)

BAM! IT FINALLY HIT $5! I live near a big oil rig area and we enjoyed low gas and prices. But it's finally here biden did it. Get ready to brace yourselves! ITS GONNA GET WORSE NOW!!!


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (May 18, 2022)

I was able to top off today for $5.39 diesel, but basically everywhere else, it shot up another .10 to around $5.51.

Edit: numbers


----------



## Site of Origin (May 18, 2022)

87 at 4.59, 93 at 5.05+ so the mustang is staying in the garage for a while. Reminds me of 2008-2010, shit is really ass.

Really glad I dont have to rely on formula right now. I feel for those parents out there going through this shit just trying to feed their family.


----------



## tehpope (May 19, 2022)

$3.97 last weekend. Now $4.19. San Hambonio average is $4.24.


----------



## The Foxtrot (May 19, 2022)

Chuck Gruden said:


> Down here in Florida gas is about $4.30-4.50.
> 
> Say what you want about Trump but at least he kept gas prices stable during his tenure.


At least we could still afford to fucking _live_ when he was in office.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (May 19, 2022)

Southern California at Costco (absolute cheapest place in the county), 87 was $5.50 on Tuesday.  Every other gas station (no one in their right mind, at least by Californian mental standards goes to those) is over $6 for 87.  Not sure if it’s related to anything, but seeing an uptick of security guards standing around gas stations at all times of the day.  Is that normal?  I don’t remember that being a thing (insert “new normal” joke here).

Most interesting is the apathy of everyone here.  In my optimistic little old heart, I’d like to think these performative Californian activist types are feeling buyer’s remorse for caring about mean tweets and faggy identity politics instead of livelihoods (thus the silence).  In all honesty, it’s probably because it’s not their time to perform.  Need to wait for the master of ceremonies to tell them to start caring about politics again.  I hate one-party rule.

At least I got a free crack pipe I can clink with my Kiwifarms silver coin to make an autistically pleasing sound…


----------



## Wraith (May 20, 2022)

I can't believe I saw certain gas at $5.99 all the way out here the other day. I'm still blown away by it.


----------



## LoveYouLongTime (May 20, 2022)

Wawa was selling gas for $3.99 for a while but it jumped up over $4 today.  

It takes about $80 to fill up my tank because I had to have a 4Runner. Shit sucks, but it's worth it.


----------



## 𝕺𝖑' 𝕯𝖎𝖗𝖙𝖞 𝕱𝖆𝖙𝖘𝖔 (May 20, 2022)

Train ticket costs exactly the same as it has for years and I can relax and shitpost while someone else pays attention.

Carlets btfo


----------



## cowboytakeshi (May 20, 2022)

i'm glad i barely drive right now, gas in the neighboring city is around 5.50 or 6.00 now. Been taking the rollerblades out looking like an absolute faggot but at least i have a practical excuse to enjoy my hobby.


----------



## Some Badger (May 21, 2022)

I'm seeing prices creep to $5.09 at the places that are usually pricey. I can't even look at gas stations on the road when I don't need them cause seeing ten cent price jumps every other day it taking days off my lifespan.


----------



## T0oCoolFool (May 25, 2022)

I'm honestly not doing well. Everything costs so much and seeing the gas prices going up every time I need to fill the tank is really soul crushing. It's not just gas prices, but gas prices are the easiest to keep up with and notice, so every trip to the gas station feels dreadful and makes me question how people  continue to put up with this shit.

What is even the point of living when all you do is work to be able to afford for your basic needs and not much else?

Retirement seems like a cruel joke. Work yourself to the bone during your golden years, then you can "enjoy" your retirement when you're old, have less energy, less brain power, and have more physical and mental health problems. I don't want to wait until I'm 60+ to have a life, yet this is what we're being told is the American Dream.

I don't know what to do, or how much longer I can deal with this. I see no way out of this hell.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (May 29, 2022)

It's now $4.29 and there is no sign of the increasing prices stopping.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (May 29, 2022)




----------



## Free Steaks! (May 29, 2022)

T0oCoolFool said:


> What is even the point of living when all you do is work to be able to afford for your basic needs and not much else?


No kidding. Probably ain't much in the way of solace, but you're definitely not alone. 

I've re-embraced previous self-destructive habits (cigarettes).  Probably won't have the money for 'em for long but damned if they don't help quiet the stresses from time to time!


----------



## Shidoen (May 29, 2022)

It’s 4.19 now. It used to be 0.99 before COVID.


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Jun 4, 2022)

Gas was $4.70 a gallon today.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Jun 4, 2022)

On Monday, the holiday, gas was $4.429/gallon ($1.17/L) when I initially drove by my usual station. Less than five hours later when I passed by on the way home, it had jumped 10 cents to $4.529/gallon ($1.20/L).

Three days later, when I finally needed gas, the price had shot up to $4.759 ($1.26/L).

In the 11 days between fill ups, gas increased $0.33/gallon ($0.09/L). Over the past three months, the cost has jumped 29%.


----------



## Milwaukee Macho Man (Jun 4, 2022)

Went from 4.79 to 5.49 in less than a week around here.  It's getting to the point where it hurts to just drive into town.

Edit: My mistake, it bumped up to 5.59 in the past hour.


----------



## PaleTay (Jun 4, 2022)

$2.20, but that's per liter, so $8.33/gallon. I have to drive a lot if I want to do anything.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (Jun 5, 2022)

Pushing $6 a gallon for diesel. Love the near $120 fillups. Sigh...


----------



## BlaireWhitesBottom (Jun 5, 2022)

NekoRightsActivist said:


> lol just convert to islam and find a rich UAE prince who is into femboys. Inshallah




id sooner know boogie1488 in a biblical sense than convert to Islam


----------



## Coffee Shits (Jun 5, 2022)

Took a look at the US gas prices today, holy moly.




What's going on, IL-bros?


----------



## God's drunkest driver (Jun 5, 2022)

My DD gets 21mpg on 93 and my toy gets 16mpg on E85. I could ride my motorcycle which gets 35mpg but it's too fucking hot for that crap. None of this would be a problem if my commute wasn't 40mi each way. Oh well, could get worse I guess, and probably will. 

For your consideration, a comic featuring high gas prices of yesteryear which has been collecting electron dust in my hard drive for many years.


----------



## WhatInTheActualFuck (Jun 5, 2022)

$5.50.  fuck the POTATUS


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Jun 7, 2022)

Bitches be seething over the price of gas caused by Putin being so heckin' unwholesome, while I'm sitting here on my fat ass passing enough gas to rival the Holocaust


----------



## Iamtheknifechampion (Jun 9, 2022)

It's 4.78 here in my area, gas has never been this high in my life, can't afford to drive my lifted sliverado anymore. At least I have my motorcycle.


----------



## David Brown (Jun 9, 2022)

I can't get gas in my area for less than $5 a gallon. I'm paying about $30 a day in gas to go to work. Thankfully I'm well compensated. It's still really gay.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Jun 9, 2022)

Gas here went up 7% in the past week from $4.759 to $5.099 per gallon ($1.347/liter).


----------



## T0oCoolFool (Jun 9, 2022)

I'm trying to remember how high gas got for me back during the 2008 recession. I had just gotten my license and I remember losing my shit at the prices back then and I think the highest it ever went was  $4.10 or so?

Gas was $4.89 a gallon today.


----------



## Kiwi Lime Pie (Jun 9, 2022)

T0oCoolFool said:


> I'm trying to remember how high gas got for me back during the 2008 recession. I had just gotten my license and I remember losing my shit at the prices back then and I think the highest it ever went was $4.10 or so?


In my part of Kiwi Land, gas went up to $4/gallon for the first time in 2008 and it was around the same time most gas stations here added 10 cents a gallon for credit card purchases because of the higher processing fees.  I was thankful my job at the time was a very short commute.

This was also the same time where many businesses that made customer deliveries added "temporary" delivery/fuel surcharges on their bills that ended up becoming permanent to this day even when gas prices plummeted two years ago when fewer people were on the road due to COVID restrictions.

As you said, gas prices didn't get much higher beyond the $4.00 mark and dropped shortly thereafter. Stations still kept the 10 cent credit card add-on though and it never went away. Only two stations in my immediate area don't charge extra for credit cards and it's no surprise they also have the best price by a good 15-20 cents a gallon as compared to other nearby stations.

If I heard correctly tonight, 20 of the 50 US states now have an average price above $5 a gallon. I'm curious what will happen in terms of public opinion if and when the majority of the country hits that mark.


----------



## snailslime (Jun 9, 2022)

https://www.clickondetroit.com/news/michigan/2022/06/08/michigan-police-department-to-manage-non-urgent-calls-over-phone-amid-gas-prices/
		


tfw oil companies are defunding the police


----------



## Shidoen (Jun 10, 2022)

It used to be 0.99 cents a Gallon.


----------



## The Last Stand (Jun 10, 2022)

Went on vacation, literally had to pay $50 to fill up the tank every two, three days. The trick is to drive cruise control. Gas was cheaper down South at 4.39 compared to 4.99 here in Ohio. 

Don't even get me started on the groceries.


----------



## Rome's rightful successor (Jun 10, 2022)

It's $4.79 now where I live with no sign of it ever decreasing.  This is going to be a terrible summer.


----------



## ThatGuyWhoLikes The Chili (Jun 10, 2022)

Today I got gas at 5.09 even though I have half a tank, because I can almost garuntee by the time my tank is on E next week, 5.09 is going to seem cheap.


----------



## NeoGAF Lurker (Jun 11, 2022)

T0oCoolFool said:


> I'm trying to remember how high gas got for me back during the 2008 recession. I had just gotten my license and I remember losing my shit at the prices back then and I think the highest it ever went was  $4.10 or so?
> 
> Gas was $4.89 a gallon today.


In my neck of the woods, it only went up to about $3.50 but that was enough. I remember how much people cut back on driving, roads were basically cleared, similar to the early days of COVID-19. Now it’s $5.50/gallon and roads are packed.

It’s a weird situation. A friend of mine just sold his boat for $30k over asking price. Another friend told me his bank was encouraging him to take out a HELOC for $250k and that his housing assessment went up 30% in the last two years. I think the country is so desperate to avoid a crippling recession that they are hoping any idiot who can sign his name (and even then…) to get yuge and bigly loans so the party can keep on going for just a little while. It explains why people are throwing around so much cash while inflation is raging.


----------



## lemonsensei (Jun 11, 2022)

Shidoen said:


> View attachment 3371049
> It used to be 0.99 cents a Gallon.


Almost seems like bad science fiction looking back at it all…Stay strong buddy.


----------



## Bonedome (Jun 11, 2022)

Day of or after I posted gas being 4.79 it was 4.99. Haven't broke 5 yet but it's coming.


----------



## feral cat #6385 (Jun 11, 2022)

At this rate I expect the price to go up as fast as the numbers move when you pump it.


----------

